# MSN launches at startup; how can I stop this ?



## toast (Jan 25, 2003)

Hello,

Running Mac OS 9.22.
MSN Messenger 2.1 has the very bad habit to launch itself at startup. To do this, the program creates an alias of itself in the "Open at Startup" folder.

This alias is created every time MSN is used. How can I stop this alias from being created ? How can I lock the folder ? Any script I could use to kill the alias ?


----------



## toast (Jan 25, 2003)

Precision: I have FileBuddy 7 if needed.


----------



## kenny (Jan 25, 2003)

don't know about 9.22, but in macosx, msnmessenger has an item in its own preferences to launch at login, that if left checked will launch it, regardless of whether it's in login items.. might check for that..


----------



## toast (Jan 25, 2003)

I've got no problem in OSX. But in OS9, I don't know how to disable that...


----------



## cellfish (Jan 25, 2003)

Easiest way is to go into the preferences of MSN messenger, go to General, and remove the checkmark from Run This Program When the Computer Stars.

I'm getting the feeling that's how it is in OS 9


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 25, 2003)

You may have an option to have it launch, but there is another way to stop it. Go to the Apple menu>Control Panels>Extension Manager.  Scroll down the list to Startup Items.  Uncheck MSN.  Now restart the computer.


----------



## toast (Jan 26, 2003)

Exactly what I needed ! Thx, didn't remember that


----------

